# Animation Companies in Pune??



## sagardani (Sep 1, 2006)

hey... anyone from Pune here??? 

which are the animation companies/studios in Pune?? im not talking about training institutes. studios that do actual 3d/2d animation... 

which are these in Pune, Maharashtra? i heard nVidia opened in Pune at Hinjawadi. but that doesen't qualify as an animation studio though. 

in there any actual 2d/3d studio in Pune??


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 1, 2006)

section problem...

btw look at 
*www.sysconconsultants.com/
*www.theukwebdesigncompany.com/directory/listings.php?c=24&t=pune&s=5
Greycells Animation Studio - Pune
Digikore Studios Pune
*www.aidb.com/index.php?ltype=list&cat=loc&loc3=Asia&loc2=India&loc=Pune


----------



## cadence pictures (Dec 27, 2009)

Cadence Pictures is a progressive Multimedia production company that specializes in the business of offshore and onshore multimedia development work for clients across the globe. 

Cadence Pictures specializes in Character animation, E Learning Content development, Corporate presentations, Advertisement campaigns, Corporate identity program, Walk Through, 3D Modeling, Special FX and Print Media Solutions. 

Cadence Pictures is true spirit, to provide cutting edge new media solutions. Since its inception Cadence Pictures has produced highly creative, technological sound and versatile portfolio comprising:


• Animation services: in 2D & 3D environment, which includes Character designing & modeling, short film production, episode, movies, vfx, video editing, Walkthroughs and special type of Stereoscopic animation for TV.

• Ad films: using 2D and 3D animation: for Television and CD Rom media 


• Graphics Designing solution: We provide services for Logo designing, Character designing, Story board making, Interface design and more.

*Cadence Pictures Pvt.Ltd.* Pune is Working on new 2D Animated Film "Sant Dyaneshwar".
Which Is The First Full Length Marathi Animation movie Which will released in April 2010.
The first step it will hit theaters in Marathi Language then also in Hindi,English.
*santdyaneshwarmarathianimationfilm.blogspot.com/
cadence.info@gmail.com


----------

